# schwinn "streamline aero cycle" pin



## kingsilver (Apr 20, 2010)

bought this schwinn "streamline aero cycle" pin on ebay. does anyone know anything about this pin? seller said he got it at "memory lane classics" years ago.  it's 2 1/2" long by 11/16" wide. enamel painted red, white, blue, and black. with two pointed mounting studs on the back. magnet wont stick to it, so i believe it's made of nickel. high quality detail - exact design as the aero cycle decal. i have'nt been able to find another one like it on the web. it's currently on the front page of  "nostalgic.net dave's vintage bicycles."   thank you. steve.


----------



## kingsilver (Apr 23, 2010)

*aero cycle pin*


----------



## kingsilver (Apr 23, 2010)

*aero cycle pin*


----------



## raidingclosets (Apr 23, 2010)

*Aerocycle Pin Origin*

I believe this is the pin you are referring to, and I've included the ad from the Antique Classic Bicycle News January/February 1992 Issue.  I've seen a handful of these come up on ebay over the past few years, not super common but not super rare from what I can tell.


----------



## kingsilver (Apr 23, 2010)

thank you very much for the info !!! regards, steve mc cann.


----------



## grose8883 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Schwinn Streamline*

Check this outtt!


----------

